# Record Count in Excel



## Sunnyside_One (Oct 8, 2008)

My Excel has quit automatically showing the number of records (same as number of rows) in a worksheet. It used to show the count in the bottom left corner. It quit working gradually where it would sometimes show the count and sometimes not. This feature was particularly useful after filtering records. Can someone tell me how to get this feature to work again? Thanks!


----------



## gistek (May 8, 2007)

Mine only shows a count of the highlighted rows. This can be turned on and off by right clicking in the bar across the bottom and checking the "Count" option


----------



## martes (Aug 24, 2008)

This usually shows up when you filter a column, and disappears when some other activity writes to the StatusBar.


----------



## Sunnyside_One (Oct 8, 2008)

:waveThis is me, the original poster) Just to clarify my problem, in the bottom left corner of the Excel window, I only see "Ready" if I haven't filtered any records. I see "Filter Mode" if I've filtered records. I used to see, as an example, "1143 of 8754 records found." It's working correctly in some spreadsheets but not in others. I'm hoping to find the "turned off" switch that maybe I accidentally hit. In my work, I really need to know how many records are in a working set of records. Is there any help (or any hope) for me? (LOL)


----------



## Sunnyside_One (Oct 8, 2008)

:4-clap: I found the answer and have fixed my problem. For the benefit of others, the solution can be found at:

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?id=213886


----------

